# Apache 1.3.xx Won't Start as Service Windows 7



## paul.s (Jul 25, 2008)

Problem: Apache 1.3.xx Won't Start as Service Windows 7

I just need to have Apache 1.3.xx available on my Windows 7. I can successfully run it "in a console" but it will not run as a a service. I have tried 1.3.41 and also back as far as 1.3.17 (which is the version I last had up on XP). (There is supposed to be a version 1.3.43 that I cannot find the download for.) I have no problems running Apache 2.2.17 as a service.

Example as follows ...

APACHE 2.2 STARTS AS A SERVICE ...
C:\Program Files (x86)\Apache Group\Apache>net start apache2.2
The Apache2.2 service is starting.
The Apache2.2 service was started successfully.

<I stopped 2.2 in Apache Monitor Just in Case - I also have 1.3.41 set to use port 8080>

APACHE 1.3.41 FAILS TO START AS A SERVICE ...
C:\Program Files (x86)\Apache Group\Apache>net start apache
The Apache service is starting.
The Apache service could not be started.

A system error has occurred.

System error 1067 has occurred.

The process terminated unexpectedly.

APACHE 1.3.41 RUNS AS CONSOLE APP ...
C:\Program Files (x86)\Apache Group\Apache>apache -n apache
Apache/1.3.41 (Win32) running...

If I try to start 1.3.41 as service via Apache Service Monitor >> "The service failed to start"

These are the commands in Windows Services as written by the Apache setups (1.3/2.2)
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Apache Group\Apache\Apache.exe" --ntservice
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Apache Group\Apache2.2\bin\httpd.exe" -k runservice

Try to start 1.3.41 in Services >>> Error 1067

The help I've gotten online gets me this far and to that the cause of the problem should be evident in the Admistrators "Event Viewer" dumped as follows ...

Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Apache.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: 478f7539
P4: ApacheCore.dll
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 478f7537
P7: c0000005
P8: 00026a7b
P9: 
P10:

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\AppCrash_Apache.exe_e21c7ca44758e668a35ec4b3ee38517256298c3_25d49b1b

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 19d044e8-0381-11e0-bcb5-0026b90e027f

+ System

- Provider

[ Name] Windows Error Reporting

- EventID 1001

[ Qualifiers] 0

Level 4

Task 0

Keywords 0x80000000000000

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2010-12-09T10:43:05.000000000Z

EventRecordID 48574

Channel Application

Computer localhost

Security

- EventData

0 
APPCRASH 
Not available 
0 
Apache.exe 
0.0.0.0 
478f7539 
ApacheCore.dll 
0.0.0.0 
478f7537 
c0000005 
00026a7b

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\AppCrash_Apache.exe_e21c7ca44758e668a35ec4b3ee38517256298c3_25d49b1b

0 
19d044e8-0381-11e0-bcb5-0026b90e027f 
4

------------------
Aside from maybe thinking that the command in Services that tries to start the 1.3.41 service is wrong I am completely stuck. Can any one help?


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Why not run LAMP in a VM?


----------



## paul.s (Jul 25, 2008)

Why? Would setting up a VM be difficult? I just need to recreate on windows for testing what I upload to 1) Apache1.3/PHP4/MySQLl or 2) Apache2.2/PHP5/MySql all on linux systems.

I'm getting used to run Apache 1.3 in a console window but would really like the convenience of running it in the services monitor (as a service). ANYONE? Is it just that Apache 1.3 crashes when run as service?

Wow, what a can of worms getting PHP 4 & 5 running was, too. It didn't get easier XP to Windows 7, that's for sure. Took a whole day trying to figure out why my command line gets to the MySQL server but the Apache/PHP would not. Bizzarre.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you thought about running XAMPP for Windows??

http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-windows.html

Not sure if that is what you are looking for, but just thought I'd throw it out to you.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't like to screw around with Windows desktop systems by adding a server layer to it. A virtual machine is easy and free -- use VirtualBox or VirtualPC, and then install true Linux with Apache (LAMP) inside it. 

The only desktop "AMP" I'd run is MAMP on OS X (Mac).


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

paul.s

I have been running XAMPP on a Windows 7 64bit PC without any problems. It runs well on XP and Windows 2000.

XAMPP can be started and stopped using the XAMPP control panel. The services do not have to run all the time.


----------



## paul.s (Jul 25, 2008)

olddirtret said:


> Have you thought about running XAMPP for Windows??
> 
> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-windows.html
> 
> Not sure if that is what you are looking for, but just thought I'd throw it out to you.


XAMPP certainly looks like the better option for anyone starting this out (not me). I suppose LS's VM option would be better for me than the XAMPP unless I find an XAMPP build that does Apache 1.3 'in tandem' with 2.0 (?). Anyway I tried Pegasus/Mercury (seen on XAMPP home page) and I am quite impressed and it replaces what I needed to set up next, the now defunct windows mail server that I dragged along since W95. PM set up was so fast! WOW PM's a useful find, thanks!

For now Apache/PHP/MySQL/WB/Mercury/ActivePerl/PhpMyAdmin is (finally) up running different 2 different ways .

I'm going to take LordSmurf's advice to load the VM later if only to get familiar with Linux on my PC. Thanks too!

For now, I still want Apache 1.3 in that Apache manager! ...


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Your main issue is Windows was built with WIMP in mind, not LAMP (or WAMP, which is what XAMPP is). 
WIMP -- what a horrible abbreviation.

AMP works better in Linux environments, which is why I'd be okay with using it in OS X (Mac), which is a Linux core OS. Windows isn't.

And then, as you stated, you're able to better accustom yourself to the true server environment because you're now forcing yourself to live in the Linux OS. It's simply nested inside a VM on your Windows machine. VMWare is probably one of the better VM options, but some of them have costs. VirtualBox and VPC can work, however. I've used VPC with Redhat.

I did away with most of my VMs, because I now have dedicated server systems, or Mac MAMP on LAN.

If you just insist on screwing around with Apache in the Win desktop, then you'll probably find a way to eventually get it to work. I can get that way sometimes, mostly to see if I can do it. But at the end of the day, the VM model is more productive for actual work, and without potentially screwing up the desktop's host OS.


----------

